# TMI Loose bowels! How long before birth did you have a 'clear out'?



## Joyzerelly

Hi Everyone, I foolishly posted this in third trimester forum but of course, most ladies can't answer my question due to still being pregnant...duh, silly me. I wonder if some of you can help me out....:

This is TMI I know but I'm due the day after tomorrow, the 27th, and today my bowels have been going nuts, my stomach is growling away, I'm windy and I keep going to the loo with very loose bowels.

How long before the birth of your babies did this happen to you? Did it happen at all and for how long? Should I expect 'action' tonight or maybe in the next few days...?

Thanks!


----------



## linsayp

I had diarrhoea when i was 8 days over but didn't go into labour until I was 12 days over (by this point I was constipated for some reason)
I think it just depends on your own body! Have you had any other signs? (The only sign I had was ALOT of mucous)


----------



## wishuwerehere

My labour was unusual in that it progressed VERY quickly (2 and a half hours from start to finish) but I had awful wind and and a proper *ahem* clearout (sorry tmi!!) in the day leading up to labour.


----------



## smokey

I had a very unmistakable one 4 hours before giving birth(nothing like leaving things till the last minute), it was just as very mild contractions started but I then had my waters broke by the MW an hour after so I have no idea if they where real contractions or not.
Evreything was over very quickly for me so I didnt even realise till after that this was what was known as "clear out"


----------



## LogansMama

I don't know if mine really was a clear-out... but I think so. 

I started vomiting really badly on a Friday - couldn't stop! Ended up calling my OB who told me to go to the hospital. I went. They gave me meds to help me stop puking, and an IV to rehydrate me. Told me I had a virus and then sent me home. I was having very regular contractions about every 10 min - but they stopped once I was hydrated again.

The following Monday my water broke and I had my baby on Tuesday.


----------



## StarBlueUK

I had really bad constipation throughout my pregnancy and had a big bowel movement 2 days after the birth. I also wasn't able to urinate for myself for a week.


----------



## Buffy71

I had loose motions for all six days of labour but still managed to poo on the operating table (or afterwards - epi so no idea until I could finally clean myself up in the loo and founds some poo!) sorry tmi but my midwife was such a cow to leave me like it that it still riles me! Lol.


----------



## Blah11

2-3 days :) oh and i didnt poop during labour yippeee.


----------



## dani_tinks

I was induced, but as labour started, so did the runs!


----------



## Celesse

2 days before and during early labour. Contractions plus the squits is not nice.


----------



## LankyDoodle

My show was the sat morning, felt crampy all day, felt like I had a gammy tummy, had a good clearout sat night, waters broke 2 hours or so later, contractions started like period pains and got gradually worse, had to be induced as wasn't progressing on the Monday, had her on the Tuesday.


----------



## LorettaClaire

i was having a clear out every day for about 2 weeks along with slow/false labour. Every day i thought this has to it but nope took 2 whole weeks before my waters finally went. They then had to induce me 2 days later because labour wasn't progressing. :wacko::wacko::wacko: x


----------



## Natnee

I didn't have a clear out before....more like DURING! I was enduced though so my body was happily plodding away being pregnant, then WHAM it all happened VERY quickly!


----------



## claralouize

I went in to be induced (when i got there they told me i was already in early labour) and at the hospital i had a massive clearout....good job it was when it was as i progressed quickly and wasn't aloud to get up a couple of hours later otherwise i think i'd have made a mess :haha: :blush:


----------



## Seity

I was always constipated despite eating raisin bran every day for breakfast. Never had anything remotely like a clear out. On the plus side, I didn't poo in labor either.


----------

